# APORKALYPSE NOW In Texas



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

How many would like to try this in Texas


http://www.thedaily.com/page/2011/09/01/090111-news-helicopter-hogs-1-10/


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

That would be fun, especially like the part were it says"with any gun legally bought".


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I personally have no desire to do this but I hope everyone reading understands the threat wild hogs have on our wild game and that they shoot everyone they see while hunting no mater the size or if they don't even drag them from the woods. Hogs could take over our hunting areas the same as they have in Texas and other states, they are not a game animal, they are a threat to our farm lands and ohio native animals. They are also very difficult to find and kill. Trapping is the best bet but the traps are very expensive, even if you build them yourself.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

IDK, 60 rounds for $350.00 i didnt see if you get to keep the hogs or not.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

The hogs are thick in East Texas. My Father-in-law lived near Palestine and trapped as many as 27 hogs in one year. He also hit a 300 lber with his truck. His neighbor shot a 400 lber off his front porch. They will never get rid of those hogs. If you've ever been to East Texas you would see why.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

If only I could win the lottery!!!!! Man I would do this in a heartbeat. I cant get out and walk around the woods like I used to anymore and this would bring some of the thrill of the hunt back. I no this may get dumped but when you are out in the woods it just seems like your closer to GOD. Thats the way it used to feel, anyway to me. And that was wether I was hunting or not.
As for the heli hunting. What a rush. If I had the cash I would book as soon as I could.
JMHO
later
donm


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Can you imagine the video Ezbite could make? Hooping & hollering like a bangee from a helicopter like a mad man,,,rat tat tat tat tat tat whoppie


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

If i had the cash, i would see about getting a mini gun attached to one of those choppers!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

russ9054 said:


> If i had the cash, i would see about getting a mini gun attached to one of those choppers!


oh yea, a mini gun. now id pay to do that, id make a GREAT video


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

This is off the subject....I don't know if any of you seen Ted Nugent's reality show when he shot the contestants with a net gun out of a helicopter. Just awesome. He had Vegan, vegetarians all sorts of people, just good stuff. Even my wife laughed which hard to do...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I saw that the law was passed on Friday to allow for helicopter hog hunting. Looks absolutly awesome. Did a little research.... found out that you have to take a class prior to going hunting. This class teaches you all the safety aspects regarding to shooting out of a helicopter, what to do in an emergency, and practice shooting out of a helicopter. For the class it is $350. I then found out that guides/pilots are expected to charge $500 an hour to hunt. So you figure a minimum of $850 plus the cost of a licencse to hunt for one hour. The hogs that are shot are typically left behind. The purpose of the these hunts are to eliminate these hogs. (there are an estimated 3.4-3.7 million hogs running around texas). Look up helicopter hog hunts on youtube. looks pretty sweet. Wish I had a few extra grand to blow


----------

